# I'm looking for Park City local knowledge...



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been invited to PC this weekend, and I don't have to decide until Thursday. How's the snow looking? Online forecast looks like a few inches expected over hardpack, but I don't want to make the trek out there if it's going to be all groomers. Any word? Thanks.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

If you came would you have access to a car to hit up BCC or LCC? If so they will on average get more snow.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snowvols said:


> If you came would you have access to a car to hit up BCC or LCC? If so they will on average get more snow.


Yes I would have a car, but I would go wherever my hosts wish (likely PCMR or Canyons).


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

we got 6 inches overnight and still snowing off and on through the weekend ... hope that weather meets your high end snow needs /snicker


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> we got 6 inches overnight and still snowing off and on through the weekend ... hope that weather meets your high end snow needs /snicker


The NOAA forecast calls for trace from here through the weekend though, correct?

Three UT trips in 2 years got me ice and hardpack. I can't do that any more.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

conditions went from absolutely horrible to absolutely amazing in the span of three days here. over the weekend it was raining and disgusting. ruined all the snow. hasn't snowed in two weeks anyway. after the rain it got cold again and everything turned to solid ice all over the mtn. but last night and today it started dumping. today was an absolutely fantastic fucking dream of a day at snowbird. they reported 10 inches overnight and it was absolutely nuking all day long. 

the park city resorts got about ten inches as well. but the avy danger is really bad now because the fresh snow is sitting on top of a solid sheet of ice.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> conditions went from absolutely horrible to absolutely amazing in the span of three days here. over the weekend it was raining and disgusting. ruined all the snow. hasn't snowed in two weeks anyway. after the rain it got cold again and everything turned to solid ice all over the mtn. but last night and today it started dumping. today was an absolutely fantastic fucking dream of a day at snowbird. they reported 10 inches overnight and it was absolutely nuking all day long.
> 
> the park city resorts got about ten inches as well. but the avy danger is really bad now because the fresh snow is sitting on top of a solid sheet of ice.


Ooooooh, hot damn!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

No all the rain helped out the surface hoar immensely. UAC was talking a couple days ago that the rain really strengthened the crust surface hoar from Jan 8 which was creating everything to slide. It pretty much reset our entire season for stability


----------

